# Super Deluxe Display Stand for PL Spindrift



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks! So I'm shipping the Chariot figures, the 1/72 Proteus and some realspace kits will be out in January and February! The Figures for the Moebius Flying Sub will be available when the kit ships! AND... I got an idea that simply has to get done! I've started working on a super deluxe display stand for the Polar Lights Spindrift! See rough concept attached... it will be a great likeness of Deanna Lund before I'm done!

I won't be posting a million times like I did over the last few years on my other projects... but I AM getting these kits out to market finally! The response to the Chariot Figures has been great, so I am encouraged to keep going!

Chime in if you think you would be interested, though! I do want to measure the interest level. I would expect to ship this kit sometime this winter.

Still calculating "scale"... but I will be shooting for something that in in scale with the Polar Lights Spindrift standing in as the studio scale model in the "classic" Deanna Lund bikini photos... which looks like it would make the figure about 12 inches high in the pose... maybe a quarter scale figure or so... sweet!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

The concept looks great I must of missed something here what are you prices drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

sorry idman... I don't know the price yet... I've only shipped one product, the 1/24 Chariot figures with bonus parts ($85 a set for 8 figures and extra parts). I'm about to ship a super detailed 1/72 Proteus (probably about $150). I'm still pretty new at this... I won't know the cost until I nail down the size and such... just thought I'd float it out there to see if there was interest... I'm doing it regardless of interest, though. I want one and it is going to be super cool!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Drew,
Absolutely genius! What an outstanding Idea. I imagine it wont be cheap, as it will be quite a hunk of resin. I would be interested though, based on a semi-reasonable price.
Herb


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great idea Drew ... I wonder Ms. Lund would be willing to autograph the original master part ... ??? 

Dan


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

drewid142 said:


> sorry idman... I don't know the price yet... I've only shipped one product, the 1/24 Chariot figures with bonus parts ($85 a set for 8 figures and extra parts). I'm about to ship a super detailed 1/72 Proteus (probably about $150). I'm still pretty new at this... I won't know the cost until I nail down the size and such... just thought I'd float it out there to see if there was interest... I'm doing it regardless of interest, though. I want one and it is going to be super cool!


That's ok I was wondering about the Proteus I must have missed that you were making one that would go great with the moebius voyager... I'll have to try and save up the cash for that one.....:woohoo: fiances a little strained after holidays


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

for the love of Pancakes........bring on an accurate Spindrift!!!!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I've got to admit... it was a comment by flyingfrets that suggested it in a thread over on the Moebius site... he saw that I had posted on that thread and thought I was going to offer a Deanna in scale with the "Lunar models Spindrift"... I joked back that it would make a great display base... then started roughing out what it would look like and just decided to do it. I'm all excited about it now... it's going to be cool as pooh! I'll be sending a complimentary copy to frets when it's ready!

Drew

id... sorry to hear your fiance is stressed. Marry her, why don't ya!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

drewid142 said:


> I've got to admit... it was a comment by flyingfrets that suggested it in a thread over on the Moebius site... he saw that I had posted on that thread and thought I was going to offer a Deanna in scale with the "Lunar models Spindrift"... I joked back that it would make a great display base... then started roughing out what it would look like and just decided to do it. I'm all excited about it now... it's going to be cool as pooh! I'll be sending a complimentary copy to frets when it's ready!
> 
> Drew
> 
> id... sorry to hear your fiance is stressed. Marry her, why don't ya!


OOOPSS OMG I MEANT FINANCES DARN SPELL CHECK...(Besides I am married) That's why they are strained :jest:


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mark Dorais said:


> for the love of Jesus........bring on an accurate Spindrift!!!!!


For the love of Allah, make one. I've posted Fox blues somewhere here. You can easily modify them for the shape of the hull sides that you want, cut the door to any size you want (altho your scale figures might have to watch their heads), you'd end up with the model you'd like, in the scale you'd like, and probably 5 years before any new kit is released. 

It would be interesting to see which shape Spindrift modelers would prefer. Pictures of what purports to be a copy of studio miniature definitely doesn't look like the blues or the full size. I can recall seeing the miniature only in the first episode and then only fleetingly. The Spindrift shape that we all know and are familiar with is the full sized set that was in almost every episode. And it seems to match the blues of the miniature much more closely than the pictured miniature. To my thinking, the Spindrift I'm most familiar with is the model I'd want. 

As for Deanna Lund, well, any model of her is one that I'd want. Inspired idea! 

I know some seemed to be annoyed by all the postings about your initial figures (??) but I loved following your progress and having plenty of warning about after-market goodies is really helpful to people who are actually building models. A lot of pretty good after market stuff has been released for the Seaview, for example, unfortunately just after most people got their kits sealed up. By telling people before the fact what you're up to, not only do you generate deserved enthusiasm for your great work, you also maximize sales. I don't think too many of us in this ever deepening economic disaster are going to be building second models just to add in new etched details.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

The idea is so unique that I am into this one when ready for sale!!!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Capital idea. Now, THAT's what I call a display stand!

I assume, though, that the facial features won't be an accurate likeness of Deanna Lund due to licensing issues.

That would be okay with me -- as long as the body is more or less true to the prototype!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

pm me for the names of a couple of mannequin manufacturers you might want to contact about this. (if youve ever built a large scale human figure you know what a pain they can be)


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

The blueprints posted in the past by both Starseeker and myself are for the full size set. Note though that the early drawings initially had the dome and the pocket door that didn't have enough room to open all the way. The effects model and the Aurora kit were based on the early designs, not the finalized production ones which became the full size set we know. 

In a very real way, the Spindrift kit is accurate.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

To be clear... I'm not making a Spindrift... I am making a "display stand" that is a bikini clad female that might look more than a bit like Deanna Lund. The display stand will allow modelers to reproduce the classic promotional stills using their Polar Lights Spindrift model. If folks like that... I'm also toying with the idea of doing a Cora holding my 1/72 Proteus kit, and a Blonde Astronaut (not mumified... although a mumified one might be cool too) holding my 1/72 Icarus to be out later this winter.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

A Cora figure in one-eighth scale, posed with the 1/72 scale _Proteus_, would make the submarine pretty damn close to the size of the hero miniature. Perfect!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

YES please do it!!!!
Your skill with figures are top notch- PLEASE do this Lund bikini base!!
What a GREAT GREAT idea!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## Jericoeagle1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I second that! BTW this is my first post!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice to see a few enthusiastic folks like the idea! I spent a little time on it today... thinking about how the Spindrift would be suspended in such a display... any thoughts on this? I though about a "giant" aurora-style stand... but opted for more of a style that might be built to actualy display such a large model... moving toward the rather uninteresting stands used for the large scale airliner models... love it? hate? fresh ideas welcome!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Drew, that's an awesome concept! That would be an eye-catching display!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta say I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I LOVE the Aurora style display stand- it FITS perfectly with the concept- and it might not use too much resin in the process- GO FOR IT! Please work on this ALOT in the days ahead- can you give us updates and more pics as you "flesh" out Deanna more..?
Estimate release? I know you probably won't make many, so I'm on board. This, along with a Cora figure in larger scale will make 2009 a great year for us female form devotees!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I see that there is a stand proposed for the Spindrift also.

I was expecting that the figure would be holding the ship; which I thought was the intent of this.

The stand would take away from the project I think. IMHO


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have to admit I agree with starmanmm... and I'm the one doing it! I've been exploring various treatments... trying to recreate the classic photos... but they were clearly Deanna down on the ground with the studio model... conventient for photoshoot... but not so great for this purpose. I'm posting early concepts in hopes of getting some feedback before I commit to a particular design... I think I should rough out one where she is holding the model... ignoring the weight of the model. Thoughts?

Drew


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

How about Support Pins in her lap that will line up with the bottom of the hull... that way it is the figure supporting the ship and the figure in turn is supported by chair or bench or what come close to representing what is trying to be accomplished?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

oh... I'm not worried about the resin holding the weight... I was thinking the abstracted reality... the woman holding the "heavy" model and still having an elegance to her stance... so I will ignore the imaginary weight and try out some poses to see how they look.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Drew-
If you change the pose too much it misses the point of replicating the famous photo of her with the Spindrift... ignoring the weight is OK but it should be as close to the pose as possible...is there a problem with her close to the ground like the photo?
In any case I hope you decide soon- I personally thoght the stand as you had it flowed nicely..I can see how you want to incorporate those legs in there somehow!
Gary


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

my problem is that I agree with both of you... it's kind of screwy... yes I want to replicate the photo... but no, I don't want to make a cool display with the bikini girl where the spindrift model is down on the ground just leaning up on her leg... but actually... it looks like that what was going on in the photo... so I am trying to design a scene that incorporates both... hence my introduction of the stand to put the Spindrift on. I'm sure I won't make everyone happy... but since I probably won't sell more than a few of these... I should make sure I make myself happy to compensate myself for the 28 cents an hour I will "earn" making it  I'll mess with it a little more, but I may just go with the stool and display stand as shown earlier... but now's the time if anyone has a cooler idea!

EDIT - also note that I added another pic to the earlier post that shows comparison with original photo... note that I chose to pose the spindrift leaning up instead of down... I think it makes a much better display... I also see that I get the forward arm a bit too bent... but otherwise it is a pretty good recreation of the photo while at the same time a pretty good stand-alone display design... IMHO oh... and I posed her looking a bit forward... becuase the physical model display can be viewed from any angle... and I'm thinking it will mostly be viewed from and angle more towards the front...


----------



## Jericoeagle1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I like it even with the stand. I agree that you should stick with a representation of the publicity photo.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The important thing will be the likeness. I wish you luck with that!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

You might want to ask Ms.Lund how she feels about this.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

It is a bikini clad display stand for the Polar Lights Spindrift. I will sell a few dozen at best, so I don't think this is going to be a problem. This is not very big business.

I might send her some photos of the prototype after it is clothed and representative of the final product to see if it offends her... I don't think it will. If, by chance, it does raise questions, I would withdraw it or revise it, of course.

...but it is clearly a simple quirky add-on to an existing licenced product... a display stand that will only really fit the Polar Lights Spindrift due to the pose and hand positions. So absent the use of anyone's name in the product, and only referring to itself as an add-on to an existing product, I don't expect any problems with it. It's just a crazy idea I got and want to try it out.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Well said, Drew!
This one is for the hard core FANS of everything LOG/Spindrift. He is not going to make $$$ all over the place and sell hundreds, etc. This one is I believe very limited for those who really like the concept/execution of this display. Low radar, guys! Ms. Lund would be HONORED to have it done I'm sure!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OUCH. I'm not sure if rapid prototyping is going to be very practical for large figures... but I really want to try it. I just ordered the Bikini lady to be prototyped... close to a grand. She is almost 12 inches tall sitting down! Ouch. So if I can sell 24 copies, that's about $42 of the selling price just to recoup the rapid prototyping expense for the figure itself. This one won't be very cheap, but I promise it will be spectacular! I will get one all finsihed up nice to show before I offer her for sale so you can see what you really get in this case! 

So the pose is now set in stone... the stool and stand etc is still in development...

Cheers

Drew


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Why not just hire a sculptor?
And replicate the photo - why bother otherwise?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...perfectly reasonable questions, I guess. 

You raise 2 different points...

Why not just hire a sculptor?
I would say my answer is quite simple. I risk a rather larger amount of time and money making these "products". Why do I do it? I do it for the joy of actually making stuff. I can sculpt... not half bad, but not really up to my own expectations, and I don't want to spend money hiring someone else to do what I want to do in the first place. I am sculpting clothing, hair, and other details onto digitally prototyped masters. So I do these things the way I think makes sense and the way I "want" to because "making them" is really the reward for me. The money is not the motivation, although my wife expects it to more than pay for itself to be supportive of my dedicating so much time to it. I spent hundred of hours and hundreds of dollars making the Chariot figures... then I pay my caster for each copy made... I haven't done all the math yet but right now I am right around the break even point, but still a bit in the hole, and that is only counting against the actual money spent, not any kind of compensation for me. If I can't enjoy doing it... then there are a great many better ways to make a buck. Also... working in 3D and using prototyping allows me to be precise in ways that sculpting in the traditional sense does not really allow... this will be clear when I release the 1/72 Proteus in a few weeks.

Why not just replicate the photo?
Well, that is, in fact, what I am doing, but a photo is only really intended to be viewed from one direction. A bikini display stand needs to look good from a number of different vantage points. Also, the photo was of the human model down on the ground with the Spindrift model... I don't think that is a good way to display the model, so I am trying to recreate the essence of the photo in a way that will present well fully from many directions. The photo is framed by it's own border... while the display stand has no border and must set well in whatever environment it is placed... hence the need to re-think some elements of it.

and then the why bother otherwise... well... why bother doing such an absurd project to start with... why spend hundred of hours and hundred of dollars making fancy litte toys with lights and tiny little painted people and details only a handfull of people can appreciate and many of whom never get to see... well... becuase that is the hobby we have chosen for ourselves.

Oh... and forgive me for being a little kinky... but I am kind of looking forward to sculpting the bikini myself!

Thanks for asking, though


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

One should not be surprise at the price for her. Remember that the Spindrift is not a small ship... so she has to be large to match the pic.

I buy resin figure kits and figures that are 1/6 scale go from $100 on up... so I was not going to be surprise that this was going to cost $ !!!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

This one will ROCK, I'm sure. Leave the bikini as OPTIONAL, that way we get to display her the way we want!:woohoo:
Seriously I expect it will be in the $300 + range if I may be so bold to predict- just prepare yourselves. When Drew posts photos I expect a lot of orders...
Count me very:thumbsup: interested and waiting...
Gary


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

What is the scale of the Polar Lights Spindrift... it looks like the figures included are about 1/55... could that be right?


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Drew,
Fair enough on the first answer, makes sense to me.
As to my second question, I still think you should replicate the photo - there are myriad other ways to display the Spindrift, but why bastardize the one way that your reference depicts it since this is your own personal preference?
By the way, are you aware that there are about 8 different photos from that shoot including the one you have? She changed to a brown bikini for some of them, and is posed with the model in several positions.
Cool idea, by the way.
A


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah... I saw the whole set of pics and chose this pose as the best to imitate IMHO. I think this pose will work well in the display stand setting. Discussion is now academic... I spent the money and will have the figure parts in my hands the day after tomorrow to work on. 

I did come up with another possible base for the whole setup... I'm thinking about a clear part for her to "sit" on, and actually have her hold the model, even thoug the center of gravity and such would be abstracted. I think I will get her all sculpted up and then try some things to see what looks good.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Drew

Your idea is great. The first two parts bleu stand looks better and to my eye seems more logic for the balance of the scene. I also like the artistic license you take from the original photo shoot.

I measured the two pilot figures from the Aurora Spindrift and one is1.1in and the other 1.2in. The Spindrift was listed at 1/64

Gaétan


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Gaetan! Guess what I will have the day after tomorrow... mooahahahaha

EDIT... pooh. I just realized today is Thursday... and by FedEx 2 day... she won't get to me until Monday... the day after the day after the day after tomorrow.

EDIT AGAIN... YIPPEE... I will have her tomorrow afternoon! Now the fun part begins!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

spindrift said:


> Well said, Drew!
> This one is for the hard core FANS of everything LOG/Spindrift. He is not going to make $$$ all over the place and sell hundreds, etc. This one is I believe very limited for those who really like the concept/execution of this display. Low radar, guys! Ms. Lund would be HONORED to have it done I'm sure!
> Gary:thumbsup:


I don't mean to be a wet blanket, but it doesn't matter if he sells one or a hundred, TECHNICALLY it is copyright infringement. It doesn't even matter if he makes a dime from it. The owner of the original photograph owns all rights to that photo and anything (sculpture, for example) created from that photo. On top of selling a figure of a recognizable famous person. That gets into image rights and usage. And please, don't give me that old line about "if I change it by 10 percent or more, it becomes my creation." That is a popular misconception. Another one is "It's free advertising!" If they want you to give them advertising, they'll contact you. I've studied copyright law for a long time, I know what I am talking about here.

That said, I doubt there would be a problem. Very few garage kit builders pay any licensing fees when they make and sell figures, and for the most part, they are ignored. And Ms Lund may very well be honored! 

I just don't want there to be any ill conceived attitudes out there that "he's not going to sell many, so there is no problem." There probably won't be, but don't assume anything. I just want you to be aware that some companies are cracking down on copyright, lately.

Personally, I'd buy one in a heartbeat! I've always loved that pose and it would join my two favorite types of model work... science fiction modeling and figure building and painting!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Relax Jaruemalak. 

I decided a while back to contact Ms. Lund but I am waiting to sculpt the cloths onto the nude figure first so it is more "polite" before showing her. I will also be sculpting a version of her face on a separate head part to ask her for her "blessing". I can't offer any significant money. Having just shipped my first garage kit... I see it is both an expensive hobby and kind of hard to make a buck doing this.

but... while we are tearing into the details with such passion... If I make a resin lady in a bikini holding nothing in her hands... and you put your licensed Spindrift in her hands... I don't believe I have violated any copyright. So the product itself is not a violation. 

If I show the Spindrift in her hands on the box and in marketing, then I have entered into what seems to be the grey area where most garage "add-on" kits dwell... the kit is only useful in combination with the licenced product and, in fact, hopefully increases sales of that product. A perfectly reasonable grey area. I, myself, am not creating and selling the Spindrift. If I am able to sculpt "her" to look enough like her that it could be regarded as a likeness... I will be quite pleased.

If I make her look like Ms Lund... which I would like to do, then It is not so much the copyright that concerns me, but the possibility that I may be offending the very lady I am enshrining into a work of art. That for me would be the real shame here.

So... as I said... I want to make it look like her so I will be contacting her to discuss it. It is the honorable and courteous thing to do.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Ms. Lund will be honored, I am sure of it.
Drew let's see some pics!!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...and so it begins... here are the rough parts... lots of post printing clean-up to do, removing supports and sanding, then sculpting bikini, hair, and additional facial features. This is going to be fun! Sorry for the poor pic quality... I'll get some sweet pics when she is a little farther along. 

Really... these photos don't do these parts justice! When they are cleaned up I'll get some good shots! 

Oh... and the head IS crooked... I "printed" the wrong head. I accidentally sent off an earlier version that was cut off further down the neck, so she looks pretty freaky... will fix, of course. 

I checked fit of the Spindrift... looks perfect... no pics... need both hands to hold right now... soon, though.

Cheers!

Drew

EDIT - I came back and painted in the bikini... just in case the board rules might find the undressed figure a bit much... I left the parts pic as is... torso seems ok, I guess.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Looking good!! Pose seems perfect- that stuff it's molded in is pretty crazy looking- are you going to paint them for pics? Get her some hair! LOL
Base parts next?
Gary:wave:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Looking good!


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Drew

I like it....:thumbsup:

Gaétan


----------



## Jericoeagle1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Any updates on this yet?


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

What the heck happened to this kit??????????????
Gary


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

It's happening... right now I'm in a flurry of activity getting the second wave of Chariot Figure kits out finally, the Flying Sub Figures kits, and the 1/72 Proteus kit... the Bikini Spindrift masters are here in my hot little hands... but I probably won't work on it again for at least a few weeks. I've toned down my "hype" to try to post when I have concrete stuff... like finished masters, or shipping parts.

This is going to be a very very very cool kit, though!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THREAD REVIVAL TIME!

I've got a caster lined up... I spent a few hours each of the last few days sanding and polishing... and i will get her bikini and hair sculpted this week... I hope to have at least a test shot to show around at Wonderfest... maybe even a few copies to sell... but I will have her finished before the show... so stay tuned for the starting of the list! Pics probably by the end of this week!

This one will torture some folks... a spectacular figure that really can't be built without a vehicle model... and an ultimate vehicle display stand that is essentialy a super figure model!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Looks great so far Drew, as I said on the Moebiuos thread please put me down for one!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I'm for this one also!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'm interested, too! Those prototype images really give you a great idea of how it'll look! This is very slick!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Drew, we need an update! And some photos!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

UPDATE!

Photos in a few days or a week... I've been sanding, puttying, and sanding again for a few hours a day for the last week... I had to re-do the head, which will be here tomorrow... I should begin sculpting the bikini and hair this weekend! That will probably only take 3 days... a sculpting session, hardening, another sculpting session, another hardening, then a final tweak sculpting session... then pics and she is off to the caster. I might have a few for sale by Wonderfest, but I will definitly at least have a finsihed kit to show around at the show! ..along with a finished 1/72 Proteus and 1/24 Jetpack figure... all finished, ready to take orders, and already in casting. I probably won't actually take orders at the show, but I will hand out cards and flyers with pictures and contact information to anyone interested... I will open up the lists for ordering to you guys before the show so you can get in line in front of any newbies!

Price... I have no idea... she has cost me almost a thousand dollars already, and I don't know how much the caster is going to charge on this one. She will be rotocast in 2 parts... with the only seam right along the bikini waist line. Right now I don't have whatever it is if anything that she actually "sits" on... maybe a simple stool, maybe leave it up to folks to set her on whatever they want with a simple post running right up her batootie to hold her up against the weight of the Spindrift. Lighting will be possible but you will probably have to drill a hole in her bottom part and run wires through her upper hip into the spindrift... pics soon! She looks AWESOME!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ah... what the heck... here's a look at her all roughed up! She doesn't look like it here... but she's getting nice and smooth!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank you Drew, I'm feeling better now!

If it isn't obvious, I am REALLY stoked over this one!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That is looking way cool! You'll have a way for those who can't get to WonderFest to get at the top of the list, too, right??


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

No worries, Prince! As I said in the previous posting... I will open up the list to you guys BEFORE Wonderfest for just that reason!

Cheers and thanks for looking!

Drew


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Drew, any more progress to report on this?

Antsy Tory


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

She get's back to me tomorrow... I had to send her back to the rapid prototyper to bombard her with UV rays to cure some parts that didn't cure fully... she is assembled into the 2 parts... and her hair sculpt has begun... she should be finished and on her way to the caster this week... look for some COOL pics of her some time next week! She and the Proteus will be taking orders before Wonderfest... along with another large figure surprise to be revealed soon!

She, and the surprise will be hanging out at the show!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

drewid142 wrote


> She and the Proteus will be taking orders before Wonderfest...


Good to hear.



> along with another large figure surprise to be revealed soon!


Ya just full of surprises!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Update...

Next time you see her she will be finished, primed, and off to the caster!

The Hair is 3 layers of sculpting... I still have at least 2 more to do on the hair, and the bikini top, and another round of work on the bikini bottom and some more cleanup on her skin... but she is getting close to finished and I thought some of you might enjoy a glance at her!

EDIT... OK... I lied... I wanted to post one more shot... still rough, some more resurfacing to do... but she looks so much better hit with a little primer I had to post another shot! I've got to get her overall skin surface repaired before i sculpt the bikini top because ti would be too difficult to sand and work around those details... she'll be getting dressed in a day or two. Please forgive the risque nature of these shots.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Looking good.

Going to make it an interesting kit stand!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

SURPRISE!

I'm also doing an Ultimate Proteus Display Stand for my soon to be released 1/72 Scale Proteus!

She is 14 inches tall (roughly 1/5) and will come with a light-able base with a single Miniaturizer Hex as shown in the concept image below...

I am already working on sculpting her wetsuit and hair!

Cheers

Drew

Trivia... the hexagons from the miniaturizer set in Fantastic Voyage were re-used in the floors of the Flying Sub.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

OH YEAH!!!!

Down on this one also!!!!!!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> Update...
> The Hair is 3 layers of sculpting... I still have at least 2 more to do on the hair, and the bikini top, and another round of work on the bikini bottom and some more cleanup on her skin... but she is getting close to finished and I thought some of you might enjoy a glance at her!


Hmmm . . . In those photos, is she topless . . . or bottomless?


drewid142 said:


> SURPRISE!
> 
> I'm also doing an Ultimate Proteus Display Stand for my soon to be released 1/72 Scale Proteus!
> 
> She is 14 inches tall (roughly 1/5) and will come with a light-able base with a single Miniaturizer Hex as shown in the concept image below . . .


Capital idea! That would make the _Proteus_, in proportion to the Cora figure, not quite the same size as any of the miniatures used in the movie. But I suppose that matters only to uptight, anal-retentive nitpicking types.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

HAHAHA scotpens...

I thought about pointing that out myself... first came the 1/72 Proteus... then came the idea to do the Bikini Display for the Spindrift... scale basically set by the existing Spindrift kit from Polar Lights... then came the idea to do the Cora display... but the 5 foot miniature is too big to "hold"... I decided to make it the biggest model that looked like she could believably be holding up... so... as you say... uptight, anal retentivce types may have an issue... oh well.

It's going to be cool as pooh!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=81180&stc=1&d=1239851949[/IMG-LEFT]



drewid142 said:


> It's going to be cool as pooh!


And just how cool IS Pooh?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
You are an evil GENIUS!

Now of course, I want you to make a 7of 9 figure to hold up my Voyager kit.

and a Ivanova to hold a starfury

and a Orion Slave girl to hold an Enterprise

ah, tis a dangerous kettle o fish you've opened here

:wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lou, Lou, Lou...

OK... 1/1000 Enterprise and Voyager... great scales to "hold"... 

What about Ginger and MaryAnn holding the Minnow? ...or Mrs Howe?

Jeannie holding a Mercury Spacecraft?

I have to admit... not being a B5 guy... I would never have thought of Ivanova... but I googled her... nice one! ...WILL DO! Thereby torturing the figure modelers by making them build some vehicles!

many others on my list... we'll see what get's done first... but I will have either the masters or an actual cast copy or the Spindrift Bikini stand and the Cora Proteus stand at the show in a few weeks! ...maybe some pics of whatever is next... and an ACTUAL cast 1/72 Proteus kit!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Well... if you are going for classic shots.... then how about David Hedison (wearing his wetsuit) holding the Seaview?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The day job is just killing me still! I only get about half an hour here and there to work on her... but the upper body wetsuit is almost done on Cora... the collar has to come up higher a bit and there is a bit of clean up to do... and add a little more folding in the suit... but the important parts seem to be coming out nicely.

The Spindrift Bikini spends a lot of time drying between putty sessions and hitting her with a little primer to study the surface... her bikini top and the last of her hair should go on tomorrow and she should go to the caster on schedule by Monday.

oh... David Hedison holding the Seaview? ...maybe... the Seaview is awful big... maybe the repop Flying Sub is a better size for a VTTBTS figure...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

drewid142 said:


> Jeannie holding a Mercury Spacecraft?


Maybe also sculpt this one so that she could also be holding her bottle as well.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...working on her distinctive hairstyle.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

she had a hairstyle?

musta been distracted


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... So I'm a few days behind schedule getting these off to the caster... they will be off after 2 more rounds of smoothing and detailing... I'm adding details like laces on Cora's boots, rings on Deanna's Bikini, messed up hair spots... the finishing touches... they look really cool... and BIG!

oh... I will have 5 copies of the 1/72 Proteus in my hands at the end of the week! They are already spoken for and I can't open up order until I set the price... which should happen this weekend! I will, of course, post pics of the actual cast parts this weekend as well!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,
Are you sure you weren't a hair stylist in a past life?

"Drew's house of Beauty" a division of "Curl Up and Dye"


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

drewid142 said:


> oh... I will have 5 copies of the 1/72 Proteus in my hands at the end of the week! They are already spoken for and I can't open up order until I set the price... which should happen this weekend! I will, of course, post pics of the actual cast parts this weekend as well!


Congratulations Drew! Man, it must feel like a real culmination after the years of work you've put into it. Knowing how many Proteus fans are out there (and here), I'm sure you'll have a hit on your hands!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

HAHAHA Lou! Actually, I think I was a plastic surgeon in the previous life!

RB... yes... I am extremely psyched!

Here's a few more looks at the Spin Stand!

...personally... I plan to display her sitting on the edge of a stack of books, and will run a pin up her tooshy and down into the top book... but I don't have plans yet for including a thing for her to be sitting on... maybe best to just see what everybody comes up with! She WILL need to be fastened to something... as the weight of the Spindrift will cause the center of gravity to be out beyond her seated bum.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that's just fried gold goodness there!

do you think any additional pinning will be needed to keep the kit in her hands properly?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The Spindrift is just slid into her fingers here and it is holding itself just fine... you could get away without glueing it down... but I would bet anything that the day would come when it would get "moved" and go crashing to it's fate... also... I do worry a bit about those fingers holding the weight... getting her into place and glueing her down is probably the way to go... also.. lighting... wires could concievably be run through her right thigh into the Spindrift.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

What a truly, amazingly, original idea.

Not to mention the value of the “Honey, she was designed to hold my spaceship or I wouldn’t have her” factor.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

gojira61 said:


> Not to mention the value of the “Honey, she was designed to hold my spaceship or I wouldn’t have her” factor.


Ooo, that's good! I'll have to try that one out on the wife. :devil:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Switching gears... the caster is going to do one last round of surfacing on these large figures... so I am moving onto the tiny little 1/72 figures for the about to be released 1/72 Proteus... here's a cute little shot that shows the contrast... these things are so small I have to close one eye with the mag goggles on to even look at the stuff I am sculpting! These are the figures inside the submarine that the larger Cora is holding!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^caption: "Today on wild kingdom, we scale the fabulous twin peaks of northern Welch..."


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

OMG that's so great!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Drew, any updates on this?

C'mon, I'm dyin' over here!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm talking to the caster every day... it may come down to he just brings them to the show... but I've got a BUNCH of coals IN the fire... Cora Proteus Display, Bikini Girl Spindrift Display, 1/24 Jetpack, and 1/72 Proteus! ALL in final stages of casting! I WANT to update... but the little stuff is being sweated right now! 

Also... Catalog site will be UP in a few days... large batch of Flying Sub figures will go out. Sadly... Chariot figures are in limbo right now... hope to have good news on them soon, though!

Thanks for asking!

The caster just pulled the first Proteus from the molds a few hours ago! The big girls are out of the clay... and large amounts of rubber have been spent!

In an interesting exchange of favors, I will be displaying my wares on a small piece of Captain Cardboard's table at Wonderfest! Captain Cardboard... AKA Atomic City Models

Day job is KILLING me right now.. LOTS of overtime, and this model stuff is so stressfull I've adopted a simple "I'll show what I can show" attitude. I'm hoping to have quite a bit to show, and I have been in discussions with my new caster on how to ramp up the operation to get these kits out on a better schedule. It might come down to I just wait until I have a bunch of kits on hand before I announce... but that takes some of the fun out of it for me... and for at aleast some of you.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the update Drew, and sorry if my enthusiasm might have been mistaken for ball busting! I'm just very stoked about this!

Hang in there and when you have something please share it with the rest of us.

And...thanks for taking the initiative to do these in the first place!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

*Wonderfest 2009 Photo*
ttp://www.flickr.com/photos/roboterkampf/3534201835/in/set-72157618020028425/

From link in the SSM forum...

.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Link is no good, please revise.

Thanks.

Tory


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I saved it over to my Photobucket:
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e267/RBaker2164/3534201835_777eb6648e.jpg

This is the thread it comes from. The first post is updating during Wonderfest- check back every so often for additional info:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/roboterkampf/sets/72157618020028425/


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Sweet! Thanks for the link!

Definitely gonna need one of those!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I got to see Drew's work up close this weekend and I've got to say that the photos posted on line do not do it justice! Just fabulous!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Got to see it to see it also. Great piece.

Hey Paul, we made it back!

What a ride and guess who wants to fly next time?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

What a great show! I really enjoyed meeting the faces to the names! A short power-burn to ship these kits left ahead. I had a blast watching people respond to the figure/display stands!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Drew, any progress on this?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey! No real news... I talked with the caster tonight... Proteus is FIRST on the list... and I strongly urged him NOT to rush things... QUALITY MUST be maintained. I dumped a whole bunch of masters on him a few weeks before the fest... now he is making the real production molds. 

The big girls will be along soon... 3 weeks... 6 weeks... I don't really know... but they will be kick arse... that I CAN promise you 

the drew


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay, thanks for the update Drew.

When they are ready, let us know!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Drew are you still going forward with these? Haven't had an update in a while!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

YES! I am at least as frustrated as you must be... waiting on caster... but I loaded him down with too many projects at once... Proteus 72, Jetpack 24, and both Ultimate display stands will be out as soon as I get them from the caster. In the mean time... I am working on some really cool new projects including figures for the new J2 and a really cool surprise figure I bet you guys wouldn't have expected from anyone! Look for great stuff from Crow's Nest over the next few months.

Thanks for asking!

Drew


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just wondering what you used for making her bikini top. The wife was checking out your progress pics & often sculpts clothing on dolls herself.

Eagerly awaiting more updates!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I used Apoxy-Sculpt for the hair and bikini... and dental tools and some basic sculpting tools... thanks for asking! I also use these pointed q-tips for make up application as one of my primary tools... with a little spit on them to smooth things out! Eeyooo!

Drew

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/Spindrift Ultimate Display Stand/


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The wife relates her thanks for the info!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the update Drew, I was beginning to worry you had shelved it!

Anyway, just let us know when it is ready.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Any latest on this? Is the Proteus done yet, too?

KK


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ran into more problems on the Proteus Windows... fixed them to be perfect last week... rest of Proteus is molded up already... so very very soon.

Spindrift stand has been ready for months, but was on the back burner to get the proteus done... so some time over the next few months I will have a whole bunch of stuff coming out at the same time... not the original plan, of course... but everything is coming along. 

Thanks for asking, and sorry, as usual, for the delays. You'll like the results, though!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Just thought it was time to kick this back to the top.:thumbsup:

How's it looking Drew? I mean now that you are getting close with the Proteus and all.:wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey there! I actually had trouble sleeping last night worrying about all the kits I have had "in casting" for so long.

I got the first true Proteus kit into a guy's hands to do test build for beauty shots, and the caster is building large number of kits for me... and the SpinStand is below the Proteus and the Jupiter 2 figures in priority... but it has been in the casters hands for 9 months... so "soon" seems to have lost it's true meaning.

Thanks for playfully kicking it back to the top of the stack, sorry i don't have better news on her... she IS going to come out. I promise she will not fail to make her eventual appearance!

Drew


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Okay well keep us posted!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Big News!

I just got back from Los Angeles last night, where I met with Jim Keys at Custom Replicas. They are now casting the Ultimate Spindrift Stand (and quite a few other kits) for me! I should have pics of a beautiful build up of her painted by the infamous Crazy Joe in a few weeks, and she should be available very soon... probably before the fest! I'll post prices and such as soon as I can! They have already completed her molds and she will be in production any minute!

Drew

...for those of you that aren't already familiar with them, Jim and his team are some of the absolute best and most professional GK folks in the world. I am incredibly excited about this new relationship. More announcments on other kits later tonight.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Drew,

glad to have you back on the east coast!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Hooray!! This is fantastic news!! I can't wait to see how she turns out!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fabulous news, Drew! Not only for you but for Custom. Since the death of his partner, I think poor Jim Key kind of ran aground. His casting is world class and both of you share an interest in real space, so I hope this is the beginning of a beautiful partnership. Maybe we'll see your Mercury and Gemini and maybe that will finally get his LM moving again. 
I hope this won't affect your prices too much, tho. Doesn't he just cast out of pure gold? 
Seriously, best news since Moebius announces the Seaview.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Boy, I've been waiting for this news forever! Glad to hear you are getting close...don't keep it a secret when you are in production!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Jericoeagle1 said:


> I second that! BTW this is my first post!


*Welcome!!*


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

*Bump*

Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet? Anything yet?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Aurora-brat... PM sent 

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ultimate Spindrift Stand Now Available!*

Ultimate Spindrift Stand is now Available! Price is $130.00. There are 10 of them in stock on the Crow's Nest Site, the rest are going with me to the show. Right now I have Chariot Figures, Flying Sub Figures, Ultimate Spindrift Stands, and Jupiter2 Freezing Tube Figures in stock and i will have all those same products available at Wonderfest!

Custom Replicas is hard at work casting kits for me, so there will be some great new kits available over the next few weeks and months!

Important Note... I'm crazy busy getting ready to drive down to Louisville, so I won't be able to ship them out until I get back on Monday.

Thanks for your immense patience!

Drew
www.crowsnestmodels.com

(Figure Paint job shown below by Crazy Joe... spacecraft is just placeholder, I'm sure YOUR Spindrift will look sweet in her hands!)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

So very cool!!! Anyone got $130 I can borrow??


----------



## Tobor64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just ordered one of these today & can't wait to get it!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I picked one up at WF (thanks again Drew!) and it is very cool! If you have a Spindrift, you have to have one of these!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

drewid142 said:


> I've got to admit... it was a comment by flyingfrets that suggested it in a thread over on the Moebius site... he saw that I had posted on that thread and thought I was going to offer a Deanna in scale with the "Lunar models Spindrift"... I joked back that it would make a great display base... then started roughing out what it would look like and just decided to do it. I'm all excited about it now... it's going to be cool as pooh! I'll be sending a complimentary copy to frets when it's ready.


Need my address  ?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Frets! PM me your address and personal e-mail! and thanks for the reminder... after the long wait I was confused about who it was!

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

flyingfrets! I haven't heard from you yet! PM me your email adress. I'm leaving for 2 weeks this saturday.

Drew


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks

I'm leaving the country for the next 2 weeks. I will be telling the webmaster to put up a message telling folks I won't be shipping any kits during that time. If you have already placed an order it is either already on the way or will be tomorrow. 

Just An Illusion will have some Flying Sub figures and Jupiter 2 Freezing Tube figures to offer, hopefully next week. http://www.needfulthings.net/webmall/jai/index.html

CultTV catalog has Chariot Figures, Ultimate Spindrift Displays, and will have Freezing Tube Figures and a few Flying Sub Figures, but might be a bit before they get them up on their site.

Starship Modeler Catalog has Chariot Figures and Ultimate Spindrift Displays.

When I get back I hope to be able to fully stock up all the catalogs and my own site with these products. The casters are hard at work! I will also be introducing some new kits very soon!

Sorry to leave things a little crazy, but the batch of kits I am getting tomorrow are either sold already or shipping off to catalogs before i leave.

Cheers

Drew


----------

